# Pedilyte for scours



## Poppy91 (Mar 21, 2019)

4 day old kid had a bad case of scours, we brought her home at 3 days old (mama died) finally got her nursing yesterday on goat milk replacer but now has  a bad case of scours!  

Watery yellow poop EVERYWHERE!  

I only have the children’s pedilyte on hand, has anyone know this to work/be effective? If not any other ideas?   Vet can’t see her for another couple days!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2019)

Find another vet, now. Any vet knows that scours in a kid only a few days old is serious. The pedilyte will help keep her from dehydrating.  I haven't had this problem, so I am not much help. Like you, I would be rushing my baby to the vet. 
@Sheepshape
@babsbag 
@Goat Whisperer


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 21, 2019)

Sounds like the abrupt change from momma's milk to replacer is what is causing the scours.

How much are you giving? How is she acting? What replacer? I really hate replacers. My goats have never thrived on it, but you did what you had to do. In the future I'd just put them on whole cows milk.

I would give a little jump start plus gel if you have any. 

I have never used pedilyte but I know others have.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 21, 2019)

I agree that it is probably the replacer. I would honestly start adding cow milk from the grocery store to the replacer and get her switched over completely but do it gradually.  Tractor Supply might have powdered goat electrolytes, mine carries it. But if they don't the pedialyte will work if you can get her to drink it, just be careful she doesn't inhale it. But she is drinking her bottle so she is getting fluids which is good. 

If you think that she has something else going on the main cause of scours at this age is eColi. Spectoguard (Scour Halt) for pigs is the drug of choice. It should also be available to Tractor Supply.


----------



## Poppy91 (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you so much for all the info guys!!  She went down hill very quickly this am I thought I almost lost her!!  My vet was away on a farm call already but I put her in the car and drove to another vet clinic that was able to see her Yay!!!! 

They gave her iv right away and an injection of stronger electrolytes because she was so on the brink. By the time I got to the vet (1hr drive) she couldn’t even lift her head..  They sent me home with powdered electrolytes to give her instead of milk replacer for the day as well as a medication and antibiotic for scours for what ever else might be lurking in her gut.   

She never had moms milk, the mom passed its a kid from someone else’s farm they called me and asked if I can take her because it was more then they could handle at the moment and was going to let her go

That’s so interesting about the cows milk! This is my first time with a bottle baby.. kids here have always been with mom!  And I don’t have a pregnant or nursing doe to pop her in with at the moment! 
I just assumed thats what I needed and ran out and grabbed it! I wish I had known cows milk was better from the get go! Saved money and maybe not have been so harsh on her poor tummy!   
I did start with very very small amounts more frequently so she didn’t guzzle and get an upset tummy but it happened anyway.  

Since all her fuss at the vet she’s bounced back and it up on her feet and walking around seems very perky compared to near death this am!!!  I’m watching her like a hawk poor baby but she’s 100x better!!!!   

I attached a picture of her.. because she’s too cute not to share! Ignore the crate and puppy pads... I was trying to control the poop clean up! 

  Vet said to start milk replacer again tomorrow. I’m really nervous she’s going to go down hill again once starting it back up. Even with the meds and supplementing with electrolytes


----------



## babsbag (Mar 21, 2019)

She is sooo cute. And I am very happy to hear that she is doing well. I would just keep the vet on speed dial for a few days, but hoping that you don't need it.


----------



## Poppy91 (Mar 21, 2019)

babsbag said:


> She is sooo cute. And I am very happy to hear that she is doing well. I would just keep the vet on speed dial for a few days, but hoping that you don't need it.


Yes! I took all their info and my regular vet will be back Saturday!  But fingers crossed I don’t need it!! I think they covered basically everything and she’s so
Much better I hope it continues I’m really worried about starting up the replacer again tomorrow.. Augh!   This little babe is just pulling on my heart strings!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 21, 2019)

Any chance you can find someone with some goat milk locally? If you could at least do that for a week even if you had to transition to cows milk it could really help her. 

If you don't know if they test for diseases.you can heat to 165' to pasteurize.

Where are you located?


----------



## Poppy91 (Mar 22, 2019)

So she went down again this am after 1 feeding of replacer after she finished her electrolytes from the vet... so just ditched the replacer and picked up whole cows milk instead/ she’s really keen on it and really wants to chug it but I’m only giving small frequent meals. Fingers crossed she clears up.... yet again with getting rid of the replacer!!


----------



## Poppy91 (Mar 22, 2019)

@babsbag @Goat Whisperer 

This may be a stupid question or a 2 late question but in your opinion how much do you recommend per feeding?  Vet said roughly 300ml every 4hrs (at 4 days old now) but I’m wondering if she’s getting a bit to much?  

Curious your thoughts! Since you guys have me good advice on the cows milk! 

I’m learning as I go here! And just want to do the best I can for her!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 22, 2019)

What breed? How much does she weigh? Is she finishing the bottle with vigor or is she really full/slow after eating? 

You could cut the milk back some and see how she’s doing. Each kid is a little different as to how much they can take down, especially in the first week of life. 

Really really glad she’s doing better!


----------



## Poppy91 (Mar 23, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> What breed? How much does she weigh? Is she finishing the bottle with vigor or is she really full/slow after eating?
> 
> You could cut the milk back some and see how she’s doing. Each kid is a little different as to how much they can take down, especially in the first week of life.
> 
> Really really glad she’s doing better!



She is a sannan/Nubian  5 days old today and about 4-5lbs      She was awful on the milk replacer I almost lost her AGAIN the whole cows milk (just started yesterday afternoon) she is like a different goat!!  I’m still mixing 50:50 milk to electrolytes since she still very watery but it’s getting sooo much better on the cows milk!  I’m so incredibly greatful for that advice I would have lost her otherwise!!!  You guys saved her!!!    Can’t thank you enough!

Last night I was giving her about 2oz every other hr.  1oz electrolytes 1oz milk and there was a drastic improvement within a couple feedings! But it was a struggle getting it into her...   She is now vigorously finishing the bottle as of this am snd spunky! following me around trying to suckle on my legs and arms  I just don’t want to over feed especially after her going down twice on me..I know 2oz every other hr isn’t near enough now that her guts are on the mend  and I need to slowly increase gradually. I’m just not sure what amount I should be maxing out at I think she’s been so sick and so starved she will just eat herself sick

. maybe I’m just being an over protective first time mama


----------



## Poppy91 (Mar 23, 2019)

This is what I’m dealing with today!  It’s awful but it’s actually an improvement from what it was


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2019)

Don't you love it that you can post pictures of baby goat runny poop and we "get it"? You are in the right place!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 23, 2019)

Poppy91 said:


> Last night I was giving her about 2oz every other hr. 1oz electrolytes 1oz milk and there was a drastic improvement within a couple feedings! But it was a struggle getting it into her... She is now vigorously finishing the bottle as of this am snd spunky! following me around trying to suckle on my legs and arms I just don’t want to over feed especially after her going down twice on me..I know 2oz every other hr isn’t near enough now that her guts are on the mend and I need to slowly increase gradually. I’m just not sure what amount I should be maxing out at I think she’s been so sick and so starved she will just eat herself sick
> 
> . maybe I’m just being an over protective first time mama


You are not being an overprotective momma! You are doing a great job and she'd be dead without you! 
If she is really a cross between those two breeds, she is pretty darn small but honestly she is alive, so I wouldn't worry too much. 
I'd start at 4-6 oz every 4 hours and go from there. She'll need more than that but this should be easy on the gut and still give her enough energy. 
I think you are doing a really good job! You know your kid best so you do have to "go with your gut" to some extent.


----------



## Poppy91 (Mar 24, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> You are not being an overprotective momma! You are doing a great job and she'd be dead without you!
> If she is really a cross between those two breeds, she is pretty darn small but honestly she is alive, so I wouldn't worry too much.
> I'd start at 4-6 oz every 4 hours and go from there. She'll need more than that but this should be easy on the gut and still give her enough energy.
> I think you are doing a really good job! You know your kid best so you do have to "go with your gut" to some extent.


. Thank you!!!  Yes she is very tiny the vet said she should be around 8lbs at least! But she was literally starved to death for 2 days before I got her! I was able to gradually bump her feedings up to 4oz. She seems to be doing well with it! She’s running around the house bucking and playing so I think things are looking up!! 

Thank you so much for all your help and support everyone you have no idea how much I appreciate it!


----------



## Grandma Betty (Mar 27, 2019)

We had the same issue.  The vet gave each a dose of Panacur...worked like a charm.


----------



## JM7Ranch (Mar 28, 2019)

With my bottle baby goats I NEVER use replacer. I've read so many bad things about it and how it can cause scours among other stuff. It's full of crap they don't need. I use a recipe and make their milk with this:
1 gallon (minus 2 cups) whole milk
1 cup whole CULTURED buttermilk
1 can evaporated milk
Mix together after removing 2 cups of milk from the gallon. 

Works wonders, the whole cultured buttermilk will help their little bellies digest the milk so it's super important! In the beginning, I also added 1 pump of Goat/Sheep Nutri-drench to the first bottle in the morning.


----------



## JM7Ranch (Mar 28, 2019)

Not stupid at all!! This is a great article from a very experienced goat lady whom I love! She's never steered me wrong  it has great stuff on how much to feed through all the stages/ages! 

https://thefreerangelife.com/bottle-feed-goat/

This may be a stupid question or a 2 late question but in your opinion how much do you recommend per feeding?  Vet said roughly 300ml every 4hrs (at 4 days old now) but I’m wondering if she’s getting a bit to much? 

Curious your thoughts! Since you guys have me good advice on the cows milk!

I’m learning as I go here! And just want to do the best I can for her!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Poppy91 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you for all your help and support everyone! 

It’s a very sad day around here... our little clover passed away . We had SEVERAL vet visits and tried several different things. Turns out her stomach was actually under developed and not capiable of absorbing nutrients as well as an issue within her intestines. Unfortunately nothing would have helped her. We are so incredibly lucky we got the time we did with her and got to love her and help her as much as we could! Little baby curled up for a nap after yet another vet trip and didn’t wake up

Very hard day here...


----------



## JM7Ranch (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh no! I am so so sorry Poppy91!!! I know your heartbreak and I'll be thinking of you today. Hang in there, losing an animal is crazy hard. So glad she didn't suffer and just went to sleep peacefully though. My heart goes out to your family ♥️♥️


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2019)

I have had the heartbreak of losing lambs. It is hard. I am so sorry that you lost your baby. You certainly tried your best. Big hugs.


----------



## Poppy91 (Mar 28, 2019)

thank you guys. I don’t think iv stopped crying today
 I miss her so darn much very weird not having her following me around the house.  
Hard when I went through so much with her. She really had a special place in my heart, and always will  can’t believe she’s really gone  

I’m thinking I want to pick up this nutri drench for my other goats just to have on hand sounds like really great stuff. I’m in Ontario and can find it. Any ideas?


----------



## Stephine (Mar 29, 2019)

I am so sorry about your lamb. That is tough, especially when you have worked so hard to get her healthy. 
For nutri drench I would try Amazon, maybe, they seem to have everything...


----------

